# The Mandalorian: Produzent erzählt bereits von Staffel 3



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Produzent erzählt bereits von Staffel 3*

						Im Interview mit Good Morning America erzählt der Produzent Dave Filoni, auf was man sich in der dritten Staffel der exklusiven Disney-Plus-Serie The Mandalorian freuen kann. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Produzent erzählt bereits von Staffel 3*


----------

